# Advice for spraying doors & trim in NC



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got this townhouse that has been primed and 1ct of paint on already. The builder wants the 9 doors sprayed. The base and door and window casing is stacked in the basement preprimed, the windows are still raw. I would like to do more spraying but I'm not sure of the sequence. Should I mask off the windows and spray primer then spray 1st coat on the windows, door jambs, base, casing and doors? Next let the finish guy put up the window and door casing and base then brush the final coat. Seems to me that if I were to spray the final coat I would have to remask the walls around the windows and doors and mask the walls above the base. After that roll the second coat on the walls. I don't want to bite off more than I can chew and make a real headache of a job. Hopefully that all makes sense, any advice. Oh, casement windows and exterior doors, how to you spray the inside edges when its about 100° out and humid, I really dont want to leave the things open.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Hire a painter.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

All your trim is preprimed, no sense in priming it again, this is just a townhouse, not a house from the street of dreams. Shoot all your trim with one coat and double coat the doors then wait for the trim guy to install everything. Go back and brush or spray your trim a second coat after you have caulked base to walls and puttied (I like painters putty) holes. Mask off your trim with frog tape then roll out your second coat on the walls. What, 2 days tops with a helper?

The house is what, 1500 sqft or there abouts? If you know what your doing the sequence isn't that hard to figure out. But, I'll back step a bit and tell you this; I still remember my first NC home... I was asking a lot more questions than you have in your OP..  I had no clue for the sequence of things and I am sure others were saying the same thing JW mentioned... lol.. Hang in there, you'll catch on if you get more NC homes.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hope you are getting paid enough for all that work, sounds like you are already in over your head.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Setup doors in garage. Spray your doors two coats have them install all of the trim caulk said trim and putty said holes. Spray trim without masking walls. Now depending on the amount of masking involved you could either brush and roll walls and lids or run some 12" paper over all the trim and spray the final coat over your walls. Peel the masking like it is christmas go get your check


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

The primer and one coat of trim paint I would have to spray on 4 unprimed windows then the last coat trim paint on everything installed. That wouldn't show up through the last coat of wall paint? It wouldn't change the sheen where the two overlap?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Pierson Painting said:


> The primer and one coat of trim paint I would have to spray on 4 unprimed windows then the last coat trim paint on everything installed. That wouldn't show up through the last coat of wall paint? It wouldn't change the sheen where the two overlap?


Prime your windows, I wouldn't spray a first coat on the trim before it is installed since all of your putty will flash around your nail holes and you will most likely put another coat on when you see it, resulting in three coats. You will not see a difference in the sheen around the trim from the overspray you might need to spray a light coat over the overspray if it is a big color change before you recoat everything.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Let them put the trim up just primed, putty and caulk everything. Mask windows and floor, spray everything two coats, get your doors done while you have your sprayer loaded. Paint your ceilings, Scuff sand the overspray on the walls, tape the top of the base if you want and paint your walls. Prime and paint window sash by brush. Depending on the type, you might Be able to remove, mask and spray them as well, before you mask the window jambs themselves. 

I hope I have helped, but I'm not sure I understand when you say it has one coat, but it's sitting in the garage primed?


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Everything that is preprimed let them install before you start.

Putty caulk everything first,if there is any raw wood prime it with lacquer undercoat,make sure you mask any walls where you will be using LU as if you dont it will show.

Next sand your lacquer undercoat,then paint all your doors and trim in one day.

Exterior doors take off,remove all hardware,get one side painted one day,tape that color off and paint the other side the next.

When you have all your trim painted two coats and let dry overnight.Tape it all off,nice straight on those edges,then paint your ceilings,or better yet if you can paint your ceilings before the trim.

Then you run two 12" paper widths from the wall edge out onto the ceilings and spray your walls with a smaller tip,I use a 513,but keep it tight whatever you use.

Next putll your tape,detail anything that needs it and leave.Can't be too picky with a NC house,chances are your not getting top dollar so be realistic,it aint the Taj Mahal,you gotta make money to stay in business.

Above all though,try to relax,and have fun with it.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, thanks to you guys that offer some constructive advice. I admit I'm new to the game here in Big Red country:thumbup:, just wanting to learn new things.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

1st coat the walls then have them call you when the house is ready for you to paint it in 40-50 hours.


----------

